# OpenBSD 4.8 Released!



## vermaden (Nov 1, 2010)

Source here:
http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=128862532525288&w=2


```
o i386 and amd64:
       - ACPI-based suspend/resume works on most machines with
         Intel/ATI video. Machines using NVidia graphics will not
         resume the graphics.  cardbus(4) and pcmcia(4) will still
         have some problems, too.

    o Support for Intel Core i3/i5 internal graphics (Ironlake) has been
      added to inteldrm(4) and agp(4).
```

Impressive, seems that FreeBSD is pretty retarded now


----------



## tingo (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey, thats very cool. Perhaps I must test OpenBSD 4.8 on my Ironlake machine.


----------



## tingo (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok, a quick test (I installed OpenBSD 4.8 on a usb memory stick) shows that Xorg's intel driver in OpenBSD 4.8 doesn't work with default settings on my machine. I don't know what settings to tweak either. The vesa driver works.
More info here:
http://sites.google.com/site/tingox/asus_v7-p7h55e_obsd


----------



## nekoexmachina (Nov 2, 2010)

Cheers!
Time to update my laptop


----------



## darkshadow (Nov 2, 2010)

*mmm*

I hope it hang less and faster than old versions


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 2, 2010)

How about I18N ? Last time I checked, OpenBSD didn't have Unicode support. What's good about suspend/resume if you can't type your language


----------



## vermaden (Nov 2, 2010)

@ahavatar

i18n is (at least for me) totally useless (or any other form of nationalization/localization), I always use english versions if it comes to operating systems or ANY software, I even switch to english interface on mobile phones, I hate to use, generally You may say software, in my national language (which is polish), I also categorize stuff in by english subfolders/categories (movies/misc/gfx/mp3/scripts) instead od polish translations like (filmy/rozne/grafika/muzyka/skrypty).

In the end I only (sometimes) need to use polish national characters (Ä… Ä™ Ä‡ Å› Å¼ Åº ...) and also only in larger and official documents.

... but thats me, a lot people would probably appreciate that feature.


----------



## darkshadow (Nov 3, 2010)

*what  about work*

One of the reasons why I don't use FreeBSD/OpenBSD for work is internationalization, since my work demands typing in Arabic sometimes. I use vim in a terminal which didn't support UTF in BSD systems. The other reason is that we use flash sometimes, which is not supported on both systems (natively).

Really, I think they should put some priorities in their work. I think i18 support is better than 'resume and suspend', and support for more wireless drivers is more important than 'suspend and resume'.

I think nobody can work on a laptop without these functionalities and they still stick with KDE 3.5 (WHAT!). If they remain like this I don't think any normal user will use their system  

OpenBSD guys: wake up, you are a way behind.

I think OpenBSD should be sold in retail as parts for other operating systems 



[ edited and rewritten - Mod. ]


----------



## Pjoter (Nov 3, 2010)

I think there are not enough people in OpenBSD developers group, therefore they focus on more substantial parts of system.

But true, I would love to have full i18n support in console, proper suspend/resume on my T61, good framebuffer and my UA-25 Edirol sound card fully supported 

I will install maybe today OpenBSD 4.8 on my WYSE terminal which is now dissasembled for small print server- let's see.

Pjoter.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Nov 3, 2010)

Fix: utf-8 is already here. en_US.UTF-8.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 3, 2010)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> one of reason that I dont use freebsd/openbsd for work is internationalization since my work demand typing in arabic some time


What are you talking about? X's keyboard system can support any layout. All you need is `% setxkbmap ar` and it will use an Arabic layout. Of course the text editor/processor must support complex scripts (i.e. ligaturing), but this applies to any operating system/software.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Nov 3, 2010)

> and they still stick with kde3.5


Btw as for me its very good thing to see: their kde-team does not lose their time with (unusable) kde4 crap.


----------



## darkshadow (Nov 3, 2010)

> Btw as for me its very good thing to see: their kde-team does not lose their time with (unusable) kde4 crap.



The only support KDE 3 had is bug fixes. But KDE 4 is the future, if we like it or not, so why stick with a version that will be absolute some day. What about Apache 2, they stick with version 1 which will not be maintained some day and I don't think they have enough developers to handle updating it.

[ edited and rewritten - Mod. ]


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmm, the future is actually KDE5 and it will be used when ready. Likewise, KDE4 should only be used when ready.

I think that OpenBSD's stance is great. I would much prefer a very stable usable release of KDE3.5, rather than an unusably buggy KDE4.

Perhaps KDE 3.5 should fork into a separate project so that people could no longer say that it is out of date.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Nov 3, 2010)

> the only support kde3 had is bug fixes .


What other support do you miss?


> Perhaps KDE 3.5 should fork into a separate project so that people could no longer say that it is out of date.


trinity project?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 3, 2010)

Look here!


----------



## vermaden (Nov 3, 2010)

@DutchDaemon

Are You suggesting to leave this place because we are not discussing FreeBSD?


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 3, 2010)

nekoexmachina:
Wow, I didn't know about this. Thanks!

DutchDaemon:
I didn't come here to be an OpenBSD evangelist. I came here to slate KDE4 haha! </mad_eyes>


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 3, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @DutchDaemon
> 
> Are You suggesting to leave this place because we are not discussing FreeBSD?



A release announcement and a highlight of new features is fine, but the FreeBSD Forums seem to be an odd place for an in-depth discussion about features or lack thereof when there are dedicated OpenBSD forums (with probably a lot more knowledge and hands-on experience) available. That's all, really.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 3, 2010)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> DutchDaemon:
> I didnt come here to be an OpenBSD evangelist. I came here to slate KDE4 haha! </mad_eyes>



I'll leave the word 'evangelist' to you  .. but it's getting pretty combative in here pretty quickly. Usually not good news.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Nov 3, 2010)

Upgraded recently to 4.8 on my EEE. works great.


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 4, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I'll leave the word 'evangelist' to you



Ah! I am embarrassed. I have obviously been hanging around with the Microsoft crowd far too long.

Did you know that a "Microsoft technical evangelist" is actually a job title? (For the record, it is not *my* job title. I freelance, honestly!)


----------



## vermaden (Nov 4, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> A release announcement and a highlight of new features is fine, but the FreeBSD Forums seem to be an odd place for an in-depth discussion about features or lack thereof when there are dedicated OpenBSD forums (with probably a lot more knowledge and hands-on experience) available. That's all, really.



Did You check the category in which this thread is? If not then let me remind You, its OFF-TOPIC, it means that we can discuss EVERYTHING here, even not related to FreeBSD, Your message sounds like _'
You are different and I do not like it, go away!'_

I always felt that You interfere with the forums threads too much, but I thought that I am too sensitive for that, but I was right it seams, whats the point in that behavior, that definitely does not create the atmosphere of these forums ...

I miss the way that *phoenix/ocicat/j65nko/carpetsmoker/...* administrated the *bsdforums.org* (and now *daemonforums.org*) here, how about relaxing mate, maybe you are too stressed by other things and You overreact?

Generally I feel offended with Your message like _'GTFO its not the one and only FreeBSD, find other forum where you may SPAM, I don't like it.'_.


----------



## joel@ (Nov 4, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> I miss the way that *phoenix/ocicat/j65nko/carpetsmoker/...* administrated the *bsdforums.org* (and now *daemonforums.org*) here, how about relaxing mate, maybe you are too stressed by other things and You overreact?


There's a slight difference between the (now defunct) bsdforums.org forum and forums.freebsd.org - our forum is run exclusively by FreeBSD developers (the admins here). We have decided that we're only accepting FreeBSD discussions in our subforums, except for off-topic where we allow people to be more chatty. DD is just trying to uphold the rules we've created. If you have problems with that, send your complaints to the forum admins. 

I can definitely accept a thread where a new OpenBSD release is announced in the off-topic forum, and maybe even some related tech talk about new features too - but that's about it.  If you want in-depth discussions about OpenBSD, please do that somewhere else.

I'll keep this thread open for now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 5, 2010)

Not to be arrogant, but I will remind the readers that _this exact same thread_ was *closed* by (y)our esteemed colleague ocicat on Daemonforums because it spun out of control, which was _exactly what I was warning about here_. And that was in a _dedicated OpenBSD forum_, no less!

And Vermaden: you were wrong about what you thought you read in my messages. I have no idea how you could misinterpret messages #19 and #20 in this thread ("Go away"? "GTFO"? "Spam"? Really? Are you even serious?), unless you specifically _wanted_ to pick a fight (which is not out of character). I do not appreciate the unprovoked and unjustifiable _ad hominem_ attack. Grow up.

I warned about things getting too combative in this type of thread, and I could see it coming from miles away. The topic (OpenBSD) wasn't even that relevant, and I did not mind it appearing in Off-Topic. But only, as I said before, and as Joel repeated, to make the announcement and give an overview of new features, _not_ to turn it into bickering and a flame-fest. 

I've been on all the forums you mentioned for years: I know how threads evolve, and which ones lead to trouble quickly. And it _did_ happen, here _and_ on Daemonforums. Maybe you need to practice some introspection instead of having a go at someone else's 'attitude', mate, because a) you got the message 100% wrong, and b) your way of dealing with (and voicing) criticism needs improvement.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 5, 2010)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> Did you know that a "Microsoft technical evangelist" is actually a job title? (For the record, it is not *my* job title. I freelance, honestly!)



It's certainly not unique to Microsoft, there are official 'tech evangelists', by that moniker, at Sun (I think Bill Joy is/was one), Google, Apple, and other giants.


----------



## joel@ (Nov 5, 2010)

It was decided that this thread should die.


----------

